# Free on Loan



## bianchije (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

A quick question about free on loan coffee equipment here in the UK.

I'm Australian and have come from an establishment in Melbourne where we got through 60-70kg+ of coffee a week, and our wholesaler supplied my employers with everything:

Barista training, tamp, grinder, cups, custom painted La Marzocca FB/80 (everything!)

Now I'm doing my own thing, targeting a small space in Hackney, London and I'm trying to establish which boutique suppliers might offer a free on loan machine/grinder and how many kg's I might need to get through to interest them.

If not, whether anyone has had experience with rent to buy, loaning machines or something similar? I'm still a little while off starting this project and don't want to waste time of suppliers I might deal with in the future, so I though I'd try and ask here first!

I've loved what I've tried from Monmouth, Has Bean and Volcano coffee in various places if anyone has experience with any of these guys.

Cheers


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know about free to loan, but Traders do rentals... http://www.coffeebay.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## bianchije (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks jcheung

Also might there be any suppliers who frequent these boards at all?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You been hiding what did I say!

@-Mac


----------



## coffeelife (Jan 30, 2020)

My friends used to borrow equipment for a coffee shop in Portugal, but the UK probably has different laws.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm not in the trade. The photo I posted about the mixed up roasted and green beans was just a funny thing from the internet.


----------



## coffeelife (Jan 30, 2020)

-Mac said:


> I'm not in the trade. The photo I posted about the mixed up roasted and green beans was just a funny thing from the internet.


 Where's your funny picture? I can't see it.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/14406-muppetry/page/51/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=713738&embedComment=713738&embedDo=findComment#comment-713738


----------



## coffeelife (Jan 30, 2020)

-Mac said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/14406-muppetry/page/51/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=713738&embedComment=713738&embedDo=findComment#comment-713738


 It was long years ago ? do you still drink espresso to boost your mood? My fav is latte.

Sorry for offtopic, we should be talking about loans here.


----------

